# Arizona Venting



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

Do they all go thru the roofs individually?
Sitting in Scottsdale looking out the patio and all I see is pipes sticking out. Looks terrible.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

JorgensenPlbg said:


> Do they all go thru the roofs individually?
> Sitting in Scottsdale looking out the patio and all I see is pipes sticking out. Looks terrible.


here in tucson , they do not. we utilize circuit vents , revents and branch vents , and chicago loops. oue city is pretty laxed on general plumbing , we adopted ipc 2012 , and have only a handfull of adopted local codes that supercede the ipc , phx however is a whole different beast , they have lots of local codes that supercede the book , but im very sure you can minimize the amount of vents or vtrs' with circuit vents and revents , im positive actually that res and com allow standard ipc venting .


----------



## JorgensenPlbg (Jul 12, 2010)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> here in tucson , they do not. we utilize circuit vents , revents and branch vents , and chicago loops. oue city is pretty laxed on general plumbing , we adopted ipc 2012 , and have only a handfull of adopted local codes that supercede the ipc , phx however is a whole different beast , they have lots of local codes that supercede the book , but im very sure you can minimize the amount of vents or vtrs' with circuit vents and revents , im positive actually that res and com allow standard ipc venting .


Thanks! Bobby


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

no problem !!


----------

